# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Project Εναλλακτική Ηλεκτρική ενέργεια

## KYROS

Πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για τις εναλλακτικές πηγές ενεργείας.
Αισιοδοξώ ότι μπορούμε να αναπτύξουμε σχετικά συστήματα για τις ανάγκες κόμβων και όχι μόνο.
Δεν θα αναλωθούμε με θεωρίες οι οποίες μπορούν να βρεθούν στο internet 

Κάποια βασικά
Ο σκοπός είναι η δημιουργία ενός συστήματος με πλήρη αυτονομία
Η ισχύ μπορεί να ξεκινά από την ισχύ που χρειάζεται ένας αυτόνομος κόμβος μέχρι την ολική τροφοδότηση ενός σπιτιού.
Φυσικά ένα τέτοιο σύστημα μπορεί να εφαρμοστή και στους ενεργούς ταρατσάτους κόμβους, και αναλόγως την κατασκευή να μας απαλλάξει τελείως η μερικώς από την ΔΕΗ 

Autonomes WLAN Solar Inselsystem
http://www.mikrotik-store.eu/product_in ... 3719d5cd7c

Κάποιες σχετικές ενέργειες ξεκίνησαν
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4 ... &start=870

----------


## KYROS

Στην περίπτωση των ηλιακών panels ένα βασικό μειονέκτημα είναι ο χρόνος έκθεσης στον ήλιο.
Εφόσον συνήθως είναι σταθερά προσανατολισμένα σε μια κατεύθυνση, παρέχουν ενέργεια για περίπου 5 ώρες την ημέρα το καλοκαίρι, και αρκετά λιγότερες τον χειμώνα.
Συστήματα με τα οποία μπορούμε να εκμεταλλευτούμε όλη την ημερήσια ηλιοφάνεια, είναι τα Solar trackers
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_tracker

ακολουθεί προσωπική μελέτη-κατασκευή σχετικού συστήματος.
Το κύκλωμα Χ2 ελέγχει δυο μοτέρ, και κατευθύνει το ηλιακό panel προς τον ήλιο σε όλη την διάρκεια της ηλιοφάνειας.

----------


## Snakeoff

Ελπίζω να μην πλατιάζω πολύ την συζήτηση αλλά νομίζω ότι το συννημένο μπορεί να φανεί χρήσιμο. Δυστηχώς δεν έχω το βιβλιαράκι της σειράς που αναφέρεται μόνο στην κατασκευή panels.

----------


## StarGazer

Μια χαρά ηλιόλουστη χώρα έχουμε οπότε ο χρόνος έκθεσης αν τα βάλεις σε μια ταράτσα είναι επαρκής.
Το πρόβλημα είναι πως η τιμή τους είναι ακόμα αρκετά υψηλή, οπότε ίσως αν υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον από αρκετούς και μας έκανε κάποια εταιρία μια έκπτωση να ήταν καλή λύση...

----------


## KYROS

StarGazer δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα….
Όσο για το δεύτερο σκέλος της αναφοράς σου συμφωνώ.

----------


## sotirisk

Ένα άλλο μειονέκτημα των PV (σε σχέση π.χ. με τα panel των θερμοσίφωνων που απορροφούν θερμότητα) είναι ότι χρησιμοποιούν μόνο ένα συγκεκριμένο κλάσμα της προσπίπτουσας ακτινοβολίας, και υπάρχει και κάποιο ελάχιστο ποσό ακτινοβολίας που πρέπει να πέφτει για να δουλεύει (πράγμα που δεν είναι πάντα εφικτό).
Οπότε η πατέντα με το μοτέρ είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα  ::

----------


## ice

Kyros εχει πλακετα που να μετραει την αποδοση και την καταναλωση των συσκευων?

Δηλαδη εστω οτι βαζω μια ανεμμογενητρια 
Θελω να ξερω ποσο πραγματικα αποδιδει και να το καταγραφω σε αρχειο (κατα προτιμηση σε web site)

Το ιδιο σε μια μπαταρια?Ποσο καταναλωνει την ημερα-ωρα-λεπτο.

Το σκεφτομαι για να δω εαν η αποδοση ειναι μεγαλυτερη της καταναλωσης ή το αναποδο για να προσθαφερεις συστηματα.

----------


## spirosco

Αυτες τις μετρησεις στις παρεχουν οι συγχρονοι ελεγκτες φορτισης (οχι οι πολυ φθηνοι βεβαια).

Αυτος που χρησιμοποιω σου δινει τιμες για :
- SOC (state of charge) μετρηση βασισμενη στη τρεχουσα ταση και ρευμα της μπαταριας
- τρεχων παραγομενο ρευμα απο τα φωτοβολταικα (εισοδος φορτιστη)
- τρεχουσα παραγομενη ταση απο τα φωτοβολταικα (εισοδος φορτιστη)
- τρεχων ρευμα απο τα φωτοβολταικα που αξιοποιειται (αυτο που πρακτικα φτανει στις μπαταριες)
- τρεχων ρευμα που τραβαει το φορτιο σου
- συνολο αμπερ/ωρα που εχει τραβηξει το φορτιο σου απο τις μπαταριες απο τη στιγμη που ξεκινησε το συστημα ή εγινε reset
- συνολο αμπερ/ωρα που εχουν δωσει τα φωτοβολταικα στις μπαταριες απο τη στιγμη που ξεκινησε το συστημα ή εγινε reset

----------


## ice

Πολυ ωραια . Αν μπορεις πες και το μοντελο να το εχουμε υποψην.

Μπορεις να παρεις τις μετρησεις να τις εχεις σε web pages ?

----------


## spirosco

Exω αυτον, αλλα δεν σου δινει remote data.
Για τετοιες δυνατοτητες λογικα πρεπει να κοιταξεις σε πολυ πιο ακριβα μοντελα.

----------


## yorgos

> Kyros εχει πλακετα που να μετραει την αποδοση και την καταναλωση των συσκευων?
> 
> Δηλαδη εστω οτι βαζω μια ανεμμογενητρια 
> Θελω να ξερω ποσο πραγματικα αποδιδει και να το καταγραφω σε αρχειο (κατα προτιμηση σε web site)
> 
> Το ιδιο σε μια μπαταρια?Ποσο καταναλωνει την ημερα-ωρα-λεπτο.
> 
> Το σκεφτομαι για να δω εαν η αποδοση ειναι μεγαλυτερη της καταναλωσης ή το αναποδο για να προσθαφερεις συστηματα.



Κάποτε που είχα ασχοληθεί σοβαρά με το θέμα, είχα συναντήσει κάτι τέτοια μοντέλα με ενσωματωμένη οθόνη που σου έβγαζε τέτοια στατιστικά. Ειδικά οι κοντρόλερς που είναι φτιαγμένοι για να συνδέονται με το δίκτυο Grid έχουν τέτοιες αυξημένες δυνατότητες.

Μιλάμε για τρελά λεφτά όμως έτσι!

Γενικά παιδιά, τα φωτοβολταϊκά για αστικές περιοχές δεν λένε ακόμα!

Σε μία συζήτηση που είχα με έναν ξένο κύριο κάποτε, ιδικό σε θέματα ενέργειας, μου είπε ότι το κόστος παραγωγής Ηλ.Ενέργειας ανά MW/h έχει ως εξής:
Πυρηνική περίπου 50$
Φ/Β και Αιολικά +200$
Κάρβουνο περίπου 25$

Αντιλαμβάνεστε τώρα γιατί η ΔΕΗ δεν θέλει να ξεκολλήσει από το κάρβουνο  ::

----------


## yorgos

Και κάτι ακόμα,

Δεν μπορείτε να βάλετε ανεμογεννήτρια στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού σας για δύο βασικούς λόγους.

Οι ανεμογεννήτριες κάνουν πολύ θόρυβο και θα έχετε σίγουρα προβλήματα με τους γείτονες
και δεύτερων οι ανεμογεννήτριες είναι επικίνδυνες να ξεκολλήσουν ή/και να σπάσουν και να κόψουν κάνα κεφάλι. Μόνο για απομακρυσμένες κατοικίες. Τα είχα πει και στο spirosco τις προάλλες που ήπιαμε καφέ.

Επειδή βλέπω ότι υπάρχει και ενδιαφέρον για κινητά Φ/Β πάνελ, θα μου επιτρέψετε να σας πώ το εξής:
Τα κινητά πάνελ είναι πολύ επικίνδυνα στις ταράτσες και κανονικά θέλουν στατική μελέτη πριν τοποθετηθούν. Λόγο του όγκου τους και τις κατασκευής τους υπόκεινται σε τεράστια φορτία από του ανέμους και μπορεί να ξεκολλήσουν! Γιαυτό προτιμάται η τοποθέτησή τους επί εδάφους σε βαθιά τσιμεντένια βάση!

Ακόμα τα κινητά πάνελ έχουν την τάση να χαλάνε που και που, γιαυτό και αποφεύγουμε να τα βάζουμε σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει επιστάτης να τα επιβλέπει. Έχετε δεί πολλούς αναμεταδότες με κινητά πάνελ?  :: 

Επίσης, ο μηχανισμός κίνησης χρειάζεται δικό του ανεξάρτητο σύστημα παραγωγής-παροχής Ηλ.Τάσης. Είναι λάθος να τραβάει από το ίδιο σύστημα γιατί εάν ξεμείνει από ηλιοφάνεια το σύστημα, τότε κρεμάει και αργεί να επανέλθει  ::

----------


## ice

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ice
> 
> Kyros εχει πλακετα που να μετραει την αποδοση και την καταναλωση των συσκευων?
> 
> Δηλαδη εστω οτι βαζω μια ανεμμογενητρια 
> Θελω να ξερω ποσο πραγματικα αποδιδει και να το καταγραφω σε αρχειο (κατα προτιμηση σε web site)
> 
> Το ιδιο σε μια μπαταρια?Ποσο καταναλωνει την ημερα-ωρα-λεπτο.
> 
> ...



Μαλλον δεν εχει πολυ δικιο, κατα την αποψη μου, γιατι τα φωτοβολταϊκα και αιολικα ειναι μεν υψηλο το κοστος αλλα μετα το κοστος παραγωγης ειναι μηδενικο. Μονο το κοστος συντηρησης που ειναι πλεον το ιδιο σε ολα τα υλικα και κυριως δεν εχει βαλει και αλλους παραγοντες οπως 

1. Για την πυρινικη ενεργεια 
α. Αποθηκευση ραδιενεργων υλικων
β. Υψηλη ασφαλεια
γ. Υψηλο ρισκο σε περιπτωση ακραιων φαινομενων (σεισμων - ανθρωπινο λαθος - κτλπ)
δ. Υψηλη περιβαντολογικη καταστροφη 
ε. Υποβαθμιση περιοχης
2. Καρβουνο 
α. Υψηλη περιβαντολογικη καταστροφη
β. Υποβαθμιση περιοχης

3. Φωτοβολταικα 
α. κοστος συντηρησης
β. Μεγαλη καλαμβανουσα περιοχη

Απο οτι βλεπεις υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι παραγοντες που αλλαζουν το κοστος και δεν ειναι δικαιο να το βλεπεις μονο απο μια οπτικη γωνια.

Η συζητηση ειναι μεγαλη αλλα αυτο το τοπικ ανοικτηκε απο τον Kyros για να προετοιμασουμε ενα τετοιο συστημα για ασυρματο κομβο και ισως αργοτερα και τπιτις αλλο. Αν θελετε να συζητησουμε γενικοτερα να ακοιξουμε αλλο τοπικ

----------


## yorgos

Ok, το καλο είναι ότι είναι moderator ο kyros, οπότε μπορεί να το καθαρήσει.





> Μαλλον δεν εχει πολυ δικιο, κατα την αποψη μου, γιατι τα φωτοβολταϊκα και αιολικα ειναι μεν υψηλο το κοστος αλλα μετα το κοστος παραγωγης ειναι μηδενικο.


Δυστυχώς έχεις πέσει στην ίδια παγίδα που έχει πέσει και πολύ άλλος κόσμος. Είναι μέγα ψέμα αυτό που λένε ότι τα Φ/Β προσφέρουν δωρεάν ενέργεια. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Ήλιος καίει ασταμάτητα εκλύοντας τεράστια ποσά ενέργειας χωρίς να μας στοιχίζει εμάς αυτό τίποτα. Όταν ώμος θελήσουμε να "θερίσουμε" αυτήν την ενέργεια τότε αρχίζουν τα έξοδα!

Και τα νούμερα που έδωσα παραπάνω είναι είναι ενδεικτικά και σαφώς όχι απόλυτα αλλά κάπου εκεί παίζουν! 




> Απο οτι βλεπεις υπαρχουν παρα πολλοι παραγοντες που αλλαζουν το κοστος και δεν ειναι δικαιο να το βλεπεις μονο απο μια οπτικη γωνια.


  ::  μπερδεύτηκα εδώ λίγο, από που προκύπτει η μία οπτική γωνία?

Ας δούμε όμως λίγο σφαιρικά τα Φ/Β... που είναι και το θέμα μας

Αρνητικά:

Μεγάλο κόστος αγοράς και εγκατάστασης
Χρειάζεται μελέτη από ειδικό
Πολύ μικρή απόδοση
Απαιτούν μεγάλη έκταση για την εγκατάστασή τους.
Απαιτούν επίβλεψη και συντήρηση
Από την πρώτη ημέρα εγκατάστασις αρχίζει η φθίνουσα πορεία απόδοσής τους.
Οι μπαταρίες φθείρονται και θέλουν αντικατάσταση με την χρήση. Ο σχετικός μέσος όρος ζωής τους είναι στα 5 χρόνια περίπου αλλά αυτό είναι πολύ σχετικό!
Οι μπαταρίες είναι "ειδικού τύπου" και έχουν πολύ μεγάλο κόστος. Στο τέλος της ζωής τους θέλουν ανακύκλωση σε ειδικά εργοστάσια!( Ο μόλυβδος είναι πολύ τοξικός για το περιβάλλων και ιδικά τα υπόγεια ύδατα)
Οι απόδοση των Φ/Β εξαρτάτε από τα καιρικά φαινόμενα αλλά και όχι μόνο
Τα συστήματα διαχείρισης, επίβλεψης και αποθήκευσης, της παραγόμενης ενέργειας είναι πολύ εξειδικευμένα και γιαυτό έχουν πολύ μεγάλο κόστος

Θετικά:

Δεν εκλύουν αέρια του θερμοκηπίου
Δεν κάνουν Θόρυβο
Δεν μολύνουν το περιβάλλον
Δεν παράγουν τοξικά απόβλητα
Γενικά δεν επιβαρύνουν άμεσα τον πλανήτη μας.

Η λίστα χωράει κι άλλα





> Η συζητηση ειναι μεγαλη αλλα αυτο το τοπικ ανοικτηκε απο τον Kyros για να προετοιμασουμε ενα τετοιο συστημα για ασυρματο κομβο και ισως αργοτερα και τπιτις αλλο. Αν θελετε να συζητησουμε γενικοτερα να ακοιξουμε αλλο τοπικ


Συμφωνώ βρε παιδιά ότι είναι μεγάλη και γιαυτό αποφεύγω να συμμετέχω σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις μιας και συνήθως καταλήγουν σε κόντρες,  ::  πράγμα το οποίο με κουράζει. 

Όπως είπα και στην αρχή ας τα μεταφέρει ο κύρος εκεί που πρέπει

----------


## bedazzled

> Ok, το καλο είναι ότι είναι moderator ο kyros, οπότε μπορεί να το καθαρήσει.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μαλλον δεν εχει πολυ δικιο, κατα την αποψη μου, γιατι τα φωτοβολταϊκα και αιολικα ειναι μεν υψηλο το κοστος αλλα μετα το κοστος παραγωγης ειναι μηδενικο.
> 
> ...


Τί εννοείς;
Σωστό είναι ότι καίει ασταμάτητα, αλλά επειδή όλα είναι σχετικά, αν λάβεις υπόψη ότι ο ήλιος θα «σβήσει» σε ~5 δις χρόνια, ενώ το ανθρώπινο lifetime είναι ~75 χρόνια, πρακτικά δεν μας νοιάζει τι καίει.

----------


## ice

Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να επικεντρωθουμε σε ενα συστημα οπου ζηταμε να παρεχει 24/7 για μηχανημα με μεγιστη ισχυ 60W

----------


## yorgos

@ beddazled

Χμμ, έχεις δίκιο το διόρθωσα  ::  Εχω τόσα στο μυαλό μου αυτές τις μέρες...

----------


## simfun

DIY Wind generator Data Logger
http://www.thebackshed.com/Windmill/PicLog.asp

Εμπορική λύση:
http://www.reuk.co.uk/Renewable-Energy- ... Logger.htm

----------


## KYROS

Ok αυτες τις ημερες βρήσκομαι εκτος βασης , και με δυσκολία στην προσβασης 
οι θεωρητικές προσεγγίσεις δεν εχουν τελος, και μπορούν να βρεθούν στο internet
Εδω θα προχωρήσουμε στην εφαρμογή ενος εστο πειραματικου μοντελου ισχυος περίπου 
60w ωφελιμο .
όλες οι τεχνικες απόψεις επι του θέματος δεκτες.

----------


## igna

Γιατί ψάχνεστε παλικάρια.
Ο Σπύρος (spirosco) σε λίγο καιρό θα μπορεί με στοιχεία, να μας πεί ακριβώς τι παίζει.  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Συγκεντρωσα μερικες πληροφοριες που αφορουν στη χρηση/κατασκευη ενος συστηματος που εκμεταλευεται την ηλιακη ενεργεια.
Τις περισσοτερες απο αυτες μπορεσα να τις διασταυρωσω επειτα απο πειραματισμο.
Παραθετω τα συμπερασματα μου σε συνδιασμο με λιγη θεωρια.

Θεωρια αποδοσης φωτοβολταικων πανελ

Παραγοντες που καθοριζουν την αποδοση

*Ποσοστο ηλιοφανειας*
Αυτο διαφερει αναλογα με τη περιοχη που βρισκομαστε και την εποχη του χρονου, και ειναι ενας απο τους συντελεστες που καθοριζουν την ισχυ των πανελ
που θα χρησιμοποιησουμε.
Για καθε περιοχη υπολογιζεται ενας μεσος ορος για ολο τον χρονο.
Το ποσοστο αυτο φτανει τα 6kw ανα τετραγωνικο μετρο το καλοκαιρι, και πεφτει ακομη και στα 2kw τον χειμωνα.
Για την Αθηνα ο μεσος ορος ειναι 4.2Kw ανα τετραγωνικο μετρο ημερησιως.
Για να βρειτε ακριβως ποιος ειναι ο μεσος ορος που ισχυει για τη περιοχη σας αρκει μια επισκεψη εδω: http://www.energymatters.com.au/climate-data/

*Τοποθετηση*
Η κατευθυνση και η κλιση των πανελ αλλαζει επισης ανα περιοχη.
Στη χωρα μας η προτεινομενη κατευθυνση ειναι νοτια/νοτιοανατολικα, και η κλιση πρεπει να ισουται 
με το γεωγραφικο πλατος + 15 μοιρες τον χειμωνα ή - 15 μοιρες το καλοκαιρι.
Για την Αθηνα 45-50 μοιρες κλιση ειναι ικανοποιητικα με δεδομενο οτι το καλοκαιρι ειναι πιο ευκολο να εκμεταλευτεις την ηλιοφανεια
σε σχεση με τον χειμωνα.

Αυτο το καιρο δοκιμαζω τοποθετηση στις 30 μοιρες -οση ειναι και η κλιση της κεραμοσκεπης βασικα- και ενω τα πανελ μου παραγουν ρευμα απο τις 8:30 περιπου
ως και τις 18:00 το απογευμα, παρατηρω οτι το peak τους διαρκει για 2 με 3 ωρες το πολυ - 10:30 με 13:30 περιπου.
Για το φορτιο μου ειναι υπεραρκετο αυτο, αλλα το χειμωνα που ο ηλιος δεν βρισκεται τοσες ωρες ψηλα οσο και το καλοκαιρι, αυτο θα ειναι σοβαρη απωλεια.


*Πρακτικος υπολογισμος αποδοσης panel*
Το πανελ χαρακτηριζεται απο την ταση και το ρευμα που μπορει να παραγει. Πολλαπλασιαζοντας αυτα τα δυο βρισκουμε την ισχυ του.
Αν ενα πανελ δινει π.χ. 20Volts και 5Amper τοτε 20 χ 5 = 100Watt ονομαστικη ισχυ.

Στη πραξη ενα πανελ ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να πιασει την ονομαστικη του αποδοση γιατι οι εργοστασιακες μετρησεις (STC) γινονται σε ιδανικες 
για το πανελ συνθηκες (25 βαθμους θερμοκρασια πανελ / 1kw ανα τετραγωνικο ηλιοφανειας / μαζα αερα = 1.5).
Ειδικα το καλοκαιρι το πανελ λειτουργει σε πολυ ψηλες θερμοκρασιες με αποτελεσμα να υπαρχει μεγαλη πτωση τασης, 
αρα και χαμηλοτερη αποδοση.
Επισης η πυκνοτητα του αερα διαφερει αναλογα με το υψομετρο, με αποτελεσμα να επηρρεαζει την ωφελιμη ηλιακη ακτινοβολια που θα μπορεσει να αξιοποιηθει.
Σε γενικες γραμμες οσο μεγαλυτερο ειναι το υψομετρο το καλυτερη ειναι και η αποδοση.
Στη πραξη για να παρουμε ικανοποιητικη ταση ωστε να μπορει να φορτιζεται σωστα η μπαταρια, 
θα πρεπει σε ανοικτο κυκλωμα το πανελ να παρεχει απο 18Volt και πανω.


Κριτηρια κατασκευης πανελ (για οποιον θελει να πειραματιστει)

*Υλικα*

Για ενα πανελ χρειαζονται 36 μονοκρυσταλικες ή πολυκρυσταλικες κυψελες. Αυτες παραγουν συνηθως περιπου 0.5Volt και το ρευμα τους εξαρταται απο το μεγεθος/τυπο.
Οι 36 κυψελες θα μας δωσουν σε ανοιχτο κυκλωμα γυρω στα 20~21Volt τα οποια ειναι αρκετα με δεδομενη την πτωση τασης που θα εχουμε 
για να φορτιζονται οι μπαταριες.
Οι πολυκρυσταλικες ειναι οι πιο φθηνες αυτη τη στιγμη και αποδιδουν περιπου οσο και οι μονοκρυσταλικες (γυρω στο 15%).

Για πλαισιο στηριξης υπαρχουν διαφορες επιλογες οπως λαμαρινα, αλουμινιο ή πλεξιγκλας.
Απο τα παραπανω το αλουμινιο εχει καλυτερη συμπεριφορα ως προς την παραγομενη θερμοκρασια.
Σε περιπτωση που επιλεξει κανεις πλεξιγκλας θα πρεπει να προσεξει ωστε να ειναι ανθεκτικο σε υψηλες θερμοκρασιες.

Για καλυμα προτεινεται ενα τζαμι 3-4 χιλιοστων. Εδω η επιλογη ειναι σαν δικοπο μαχαιρι, αφου ενα πιο χοντρο τζαμι θα αντεξει καλυτερα σε πιθανο χαλαζι
αλλα ταυτογχρονα θα απορροφα και πολυτιμη ηλιακη ακτινοβολια με αποτελεσμα την πτωση της αποδοσης.
Επισης το τζαμι θα πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα ανθεκτικο για να αντεξει τις υψηλες θερμοκρασιες.

Κατι που πρεπει να προσεξει κανεις ειναι η συσωρευση υγρασιας στο εσωτερικο του πανελ, η οποια θα προκαλεσει διαβρωση στις καλωδιοταινιες συνδεσης των κυψελων
και θα ριξει την αποδοση πολυ γρηγορα ή και θα προκαλεσει μερικη ζημια στο πανελ.
Προσωπικα επελεξα την χρηση ζελ σιλικονης, και ειναι τα γνωστα σε ολους μας σακουλακια με σβωλους σιλικονης που περιεχονται συνηθως μεσα στις συσκευασιες
ηλεκτρικων συσκευων.

Το καλωδιο που θα χρησιμοποιηθει για να συνδεσουμε το πανελ με τον φορτιστη μας θα πρεπει να ειναι αρκετα ενισχυμενο ωστε να μην προκαλει πτωση τασης.
Αν το ψαξει κανεις λιγο στο google θα βρει αρκετες σελιδες με πληροφοριες σχετικο με τον υπολογισμο της διαμετρου των καλωδιων.

Το κερδος της ιδιοκατασκευης ειναι σημαντικο σε σχεση με τα ετοιμα πανελ που κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα, αλλα η ποιοτητα κατασκευης και η μακροζωια τους
δεν συγκρινεται.
Απο τη προσωπικη μου εμπειρια ο πειραματισμος με βοηθησε να μπω στο παιχνιδι πιο σωστα, στη συνεχεια ομως οσο αυξανεται η καταναλωση και το κοστος
γενικοτερα, θα προτιμησω ετοιμα πανελ για δυο λογους:
- εγγυηση
- δεν απαιτουν χρονο για να τα κατασκευασεις  :: 


*Υπολογισμος των πανελ και των μπαταριων που χρειαζομαστε*

Για αρχη θα πρεπει να καθορισουμε ποια θα ειναι η καταναλωση του φορτιου μας.
Αν π.χ. το φορτιο μας καταναλωνει 50Watt, τοτε ημερησιως θα εχουμε 50Watt χ 24 = 1200Watt καταναλωση.
Με δεδομενο πως για την Αθηνα εχουμε 4.2 ωφελιμες ωρες ημερησιως, τοτε για να αναπληρωσουμε μονο την ισχυ που θα καταναλωσει το φορτιο μας
χρειαζομαστε 1200Watt / 4.2kw/m2/d = πανελ συνολικης αποδοσης 285Watt (στη πραξη λογω απωλειων θα χρειαστουμε γυρω στα 360~380Watt ή 4 χ 90Wp/100wp).

Η αυτονομια που θα εχουμε εξαρταται απο την χωρητικοτητα των μπαταριων μας και της αποδοσης των πανελ.
Π.χ. μια μπαταρια που μπορει να μας δωσει 2400Watt (12Volt - 200Ah) θα αντεξει το φορτιο μας για 2 μερες χωρις ηλιο μεχρι να αδειασει τελειως.

Στη πραξη ομως επειδη ακομη και οι καλυτερες μπαταριες χαλανε πολυ γρηγορα αν τις εκφορτιζεις συχνα τοσο πολυ, θα πρεπει να υπολογισουμε αναλογα
την χωρητικοτητα σε σχεση με ποσες μερες αυτονομια θελουμε και με δεδομενο πως η φορτιση δεν θα πρεπει να πεφτει κατω απο το 50%-40%.
Επιπλεον οι συγχρονοι ηλιακοι φορτιστες κοβουν την παροχη τασης στο φορτιο μας αν το ποσοστο φορτιστης των μπαταριων πεσει γυρω στο 30% με 40%.

Αρα εστω οτι με ημερησια καταναλωση 1200Watt (1.2kw) θελουμε αυτονομια 5 ημερων, τοτε χρειαζομαστε μπαταριες συνολικης χωρητικοτητας 
1200Watt χ 6 = 7200Watt (6kw) ή 7200Watt / 12Volt = 600Ah (π.χ. 6 μπαταριες 12Volt - 100Ah).
Πολλαπλασιασα το φορτιο μας επι 6 κι οχι επι 5 ετσι ωστε οταν φτασει στην 5 μερα αυτονομιας το φορτιο μας, να μην εχουν αδειασει τελειως οι μπαταριες.
Ισως και με συντελεστη 7 να ειναι ακομη καλυτερα.

Πρακτικα για να εχουμε ικανοποιητικη φορτιση των μπαταριων και να βελτιστοποιησουμε την αυτονομια θα πρεπει τα πανελ μας να αποδιδουν αρκετα παραπανω Watt
απ'οσα θα καταναλωνουμε ημερησιως.
Θα πρεπει να λαβουμε υποψιν πως το κοστος των μπαταριων ειναι μεγαλο, και μας συμφερει περισσοτερο να δωσουμε περισσοτερα χρηματα για επιπλεον πανελ
τα οποια φτανουν και τα 25 χρονια εγγυημενης λειτουργιας, απο το να τα ξοδευουμε σε πιο συχνες αλλαγες μπαταριων.

Η επιλογη του τυπου μπαταριας ειναι επισης σημαντικη. Οι κλασσικες μπαταριες αυτοκινητων για παραδειγμα δεν εχουν φτιαχθει για βαθιες εκφορτισεις αλλα για να
μπορουν να δωσουν για λιγα δευτερολεπτα πολυ ρευμα ωστε να ξεκινησει το αυτοκινητο, κι αμεσως μετα φορτιζονται απο το δυναμο.
Με τις μπαταριες ενος φωτοβολταικου συστηματος δεν ισχυει το ιδιο αφου θα πρεπει να παρεχουν διαρκως ενα συγκεκριμενο ρευμα και φυσικα δεν εχουν την πολυτελεια
να φορτιζονται συνεχεια.

Για τετοια συστημα υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενες μπαταριες με την ενδειξη "deep cycle" ή "deep discharge" και ειναι αρκετα πιο ακριβες απο τις κλασσικες μπαταριες
μολυβδου σαν κι αυτες που χρησιμοποιουνται στα UPS και στους συναγερμους.

Σε πρωτη φαση για το δικο μου συστημα προτιμησα 3 κλασσικες μπαταριες μολυβδου κλειστου τυπου στα 35Ah οι οποιες μου κοστισαν γυρω στα 60 ευρω εκαστη.
Για συγκριση τιμων μπορειτε να βρειτε εδω πολλα μοντελα: http://www.energymatters.com.au/deep-cy ... c-153.html

Περα απο το φορτιστη των μπαταριων για τον οποιον θα γραψω τις εντυπωσεις μου σε καποιο αλλο ποστ, δεν χρησιμοποιω inverter για την τροφοδοσια συσκευων με 220Volt, γλυτωνοντας ετσι απωλειες που φτανουν και το 20%.
Σε γενικες γραμμες παντως οι συγχρονοι φορτιστες ειναι τυπου PWM ή ακομη καλυτερα τυπου MPPT.
Οι τυπου ΜΡΡΤ εκμεταλευονται καλυτερα τα πανελ μας αλλα ειναι αντιστοιχα και πιο ακριβοι.
Περισσοτερα για τους φορτιστες θα βρειτε εδω: http://www.freesunpower.com/chargecontrollers.php

Χρησιμα links
http://www.spgear.org/category/4257/solar-panels.html
http://www.energymatters.com.au/climate ... ind=Search
http://www.greenlivingtips.com/articles ... asics.html
http://www.otherpower.com/otherpower_solar_repair.html
http://www.freesunpower.com/solarpanels.php
http://www.iqsolarpower.com/

----------


## klarabel

....Thanx..... in advance !!!

----------


## ice

spirosco σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ. 

Δεν θα συμφερε λογικα να χρησιμοποιησεις 1-2 Panel λιγοτερα και τα λεφτα να τα χρησιμοποιησεις για αγορα ανεμογεννητριας ετσι ωστε να εχεις ενεργεια και οταν δεν εχει ηλιοφανεια (τουλαχιστον τον περισσοτερο καιρο)?


βασιζομαι λιγο σε αυτο http://www.energymatters.com.au/climate ... nWindSpeed

οπου εχει μεσο ορο 3,4 m/s οπου λογικα βγαζει γυρω στο 200W αποδοση σε αυτην την ταχυτητα .

----------


## spirosco

Απο αποψη κοστους ειναι πιο συμφερουσα η ανεμογεννητρια ή ενας συνδιασμος τεσπα, και ειναι ενα σεναριο που εχω υποψιν.
Δεν γνωριζω ομως ακομη τι ισχυει νομικα για την τοποθετηση της -απαιτει αδεια? υπαρχουν νομικα παραθυρα σχετικα?- κι επιπλεον θελει καλο ψαξιμο γιατι μια ανεμογεννητρια που θα κανει εντονο θορυβο θα ειναι παταγωδης αποτυχια (βεβαια θα μου πειτε πως μπορει καποιος να την παει στο χωριο τελικα για να μην παει και χαμενη  ::  ).

Π.χ. καποιες εχουν ηλεκτρονικο φρενο για να περιοριζονται οι περιτες περιστροφες και κατ'επεκταση ο θορυβος ενω αλλες οχι.
Επισης δυστυχως στα online shops δεν βρισκεις στοιχεια για ολες οσο αφορα τα db θορυβου που παραγουν.
Απλα θελει καλη ερευνα και ειναι κριμα να πηγαινει χαμενη τοση αιολικη ενεργεια που εχουμε στη χωρα μας.

Και κατι χρησιμο σχετικα με τον θορυβο : http://www.ceere.org/rerl/publications/ ... ev2006.pdf

----------


## ice

μια ψιλοασχετη ερωτηση . ειχαμε πει στο παρελθον ενα μηχανημα που μετραει την καταναλωση(το βαζεις αναμεσα στην πριζα). Ξερει κανεις που εχει κατι τετοιο ετοιμοπαραδοτο?

----------


## ice

και κατι που θα κεντρισει το ενδιαφερον για ιδιοκατασκευες 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ5kX5Yw4eY

http://www.metaefficient.com/renewable- ... helyx.html

http://www.popsci.com/diy/article/2007-07/going-wind

http://www.windstuffnow.com/main/

Ανεμογεννητρια σε ταρατσα

----------


## JB172

> μια ψιλοασχετη ερωτηση . ειχαμε πει στο παρελθον ενα μηχανημα που μετραει την καταναλωση(το βαζεις αναμεσα στην πριζα). Ξερει κανεις που εχει κατι τετοιο ετοιμοπαραδοτο?


Αυτό ψάχνεις: http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=34455  ::

----------


## ice

yeap thanks

----------


## KYROS

Πολύ χρήσιμη η ανάλυση του spirosco αν και δεν συμφωνώ με την ισχύ του συστήματος που είναι 700% παραπάνω από την ζητούμενη ωφέλιμη ισχύ των 50w 

Προσωπικά προσανατολίζομε σε ένα σύστημα 120-150w παραγόμενης ισχύος για 60w πραγματικής κατανάλωσης, σχέση 200%
Τα 60w από τα panels θα τροφοδοτούν το φορτίο, και τα υπόλοιπα θα φορτίζουν την 60 Αh μπαταρία.
Αισιοδοξώ να το πετύχω με κατευθυνόμενα κινητά panels έτσι ώστε να έχω 12ωρη εκμετάλλευση τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες, και 10ωρη τον χειμώνα.
Επιπλέον θα υπάρχει και μια μικρή ανεμογεννήτρια η οποία θα βοηθάει την κατάσταση.
Εάν παρόλα αυτά τις συννεφιασμένες ημέρες, η μπαταρία απαιτεί επιπλέον φόρτιση, το σύστημα θα χρησιμοποιεί επικουρικά την ΔΕΗ (με έναν ωρομετρητή ώστε να ξέρω πόσες ώρες χρησιμοποίησε το σύστημα την ΔΕΗ)

Ξεκινώντας από το κύκλωμα Solar tracker συνεχίζω με την ηλεκτρομηχανική βάση, και όλα τα άλλα απαραίτητα κυκλώματα που θα είναι ιδιοκατασκευή, και βέβαια θα ενημερώνω εδώ.
Εάν μπορέσω κάποιες από τις τηλεμετρίες θα τις ανεβάσω σε κάποιον server στο δίκτυο.

Φυσικά το σύστημα θεωρείται πειραματικό, βασίζεται πολύ στα κινητά panels και μετά από κάποιους μήνες θα δήξει σε ποια σημεία θέλει βελτίωση.

----------


## andreas

παρτε και μερικες φωτος ακομα απο ενα προσφατο εγχειρημα...

----------


## spirosco

Βαγγελη καλα κανεις και πειραματιζεσαι με solar tracker, αλλα εχε υποψιν πως τα 60watt φορτιο που θα εχεις στο 24ωρο ειναι 1.5kw, αρα θα πρεπει ανεξαρτητως του καιρου τα πανελ/ανεμογεννητρια σου να σου δινουν τουλαχιστον 1.5kw το 24ωρο μονο για να αναπληρωσεις τη καταναλωση του φορτιου σου.
Η μπαταρια σου ειναι 720watt και μπορει στα 60watt φορτιο να αντεξει 12 ωρες -μεχρι να στραγγιξει, κατι που δεν θες φυσικα- πραγμα που σημαινει πως με λιγη συνεφια/νηνεμια θα πρεπει να γυριζεις στη ΔΕΗ για να μην ξεκανεις τη μπαταρια.

Οπως και να το σκεφτεσαι παντως εγω σου προτεινω τουλαχιστον διπλασιας χωρητικοτητας μπαταρια, μιας και το νοημα μιας τετοιας κατασκευης ειναι κυριως η αυτονομια, αρα να αποφυγεις την χρηση της ΔΕΗ οσο το δυνατο περισσοτερο.

Just my 2 amper/hours  ::

----------


## spirosco

> παρτε και μερικες φωτος ακομα απο ενα προσφατο εγχειρημα...


Καλα, οι μπαταριες ειναι στη κυριολεξια ολα τα λεφτα.
Αν προσεξα σωστα αυτες κυκλοφορουν σε στηλες των 2volt και "πολλων" Ah εκαστη, και εχουν τρελλα φραγκα.
Π.χ. http://www.energymatters.com.au/bp-pvst ... th=153_204

----------


## andreas

που να τις εβλεπες οταν βραζανε  :: 

Ειχα βαλει πανω 4 ΑΡ , 1 λαπτοπ να φορτιζει ενω δουλευε και επαιζε mp3 , 1 switch l2 dlink και το ατιμο δεν κατεβαινε κατω απο το 100%  ::   ::   ::

----------


## igna

> που να τις εβλεπες οταν βραζανε 
> 
> Ειχα βαλει πανω 4 ΑΡ , 1 λαπτοπ να φορτιζει ενω δουλευε και επαιζε mp3 , 1 switch l2 dlink και το ατιμο δεν κατεβαινε κατω απο το 100%


Πες μας και κόστος για όλα αυτά?
Και από τι αποτελείτε όλο το σύστημα.

----------


## ice

Παιδες να ρωτησω κατι λιγο ασχετο αλλα μπορει να γινει χρησιμο

Αυτο το καπελο καμιναδας γυρναει παντα προς την ιδια μερια (ανεξαρτητως κατευθυνσης αερα) σωστα ?



Αν ναι τοτε λογικα εαν του προσθεσεις και ενα δυναμο δεν θα εχεις μια καλη λυση παραγωγη ρευματος για φορτιση μπαταριας?
?

----------


## KYROS

ice εάν μπορέσεις και κομπλάρεις μοτέρ (γεννήτρια) θα παίξει.....
Τώρα για το πόσα KW θα αποδώσει δεν ξέρω  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Ρε ICE ελεος... αυτό το σταματάς με το νύχι ... τι KW και κουραφέξαλα.  ::

----------


## ice

::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Βέβαια υπάρχουν κάτι προσπάθειες με ανάλογες κατασκευές αλλά On grater scale...  ::  καλό όμως...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> παρτε και μερικες φωτος ακομα απο ενα προσφατο εγχειρημα...


Βρε τι κάνει κανείς για να έχει awmn στην Ακράτα  ::

----------


## andreas

Απο Χιο ειναι το ολο εγχειρημα.... Κοστος δεν ξερω

Ακρατα ετοιμαζω σε 1-2 χρονια την ταρατσα για να ριξω καποιες μπριζες/δωματια σε φωτοβολταικα...  ::   ::

----------


## KYROS

Και ενώ είναι σε εξέλιξη η κατασκευή solar tracking
Μια ενημέρωση για μια ενδιαφέρουσα έκθεση.

ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ 2008
http://www.leaderexpo.gr/el/energy-2008

----------


## spirosco

Αυτες τις μερες ειχα και μια πρωτη εικονα απο την συμπεριφορα των πανελ με σχετικα βαρια συννεφια.
Κατα το διαστημα που η συννεφια ηταν εντονη τα πανελ δεν παραγουν αξιοποιησιμη ενεργεια (Οκ, εκτος κι αν εχεις καμμια 10αρια  ::  ).

Το ενδιαφερον ειναι πως τωρα που επεσε η θερμοκρασια αισθητα και πλησιασε κατα πολυ σε αυτη οπου οι κυψελες αποδιδουν το max της αποδοσης τους, ακομη και με μικρα σταδια ηλιοφανειας σημερα καποιες στιγμες εφτασα και τα 4.2Α ανα πανελ (12.5Α συνολο για 3 πανελ).
Αυτο ειναι κραχτης για την ανοχη των πανελ στη θερμοκρασια γενικοτερα.

----------


## KYROS

Σπύρο αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο, η συννεφιά θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπισθεί με

Μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες
η
Με κινητά panels ώστε τις κάποιες ώρες ηλιοφάνειας να στραφούν προς τον ήλιο.
η
Ανεμογεννήτρια
η
Με ενεργοποίηση εφεδρικού φορτιστή από ΔΕΗ
η
Με κύκλωμα φόρτισης από τις κυψέλες με δυνατότητα
εξόδου +/- 15v με είσοδο 8-20v
η
Με συνδυασμό όλων των ανωτέρω  ::

----------


## papashark

> Σπύρο αυτό είναι αναμενόμενο, η συννεφιά θα πρέπει να αντιμετωπισθεί με
> 
> Μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας μπαταρίες
> η
> Με κινητά panels ώστε τις κάποιες ώρες ηλιοφάνειας να στραφούν προς τον ήλιο.
> η
> Ανεμογεννήτρια
> η
> Με ενεργοποίηση εφεδρικού φορτιστή από ΔΕΗ
> ...


H' ένα μεγάλο δυνατό προβολέα που θα βγάζει φως πολύ άσπρο (και παχύ της μάνας του καμάρι)  ::   ::   ::

----------


## KYROS

Και αυτό είναι μια λύσει papashark  ::  
Στα πλαίσια του χιούμορ, αρκεί να μην κάνουμε το θέμα π……

----------


## KYROS

Και επειδή το project προχωράει με αργούς ρυθμούς (μετά από κάποιες αστοχίες)
Επισυνάπτω μερικές αρχικές φάσεις κατασκευής του tracking συστήματος.

----------


## KYROS

Μια διπλωματική εργασία από το ΕΜΠ
Του Γ. Παπανικολάου
http://artemis.teikoz.gr/Dienst/UI/1.0/ ... T2008-0096

----------


## spirosco

Το προβλημα με τη βαρια συννεφια το εχω παρακαμψει βαζοντας απο την αρχη αρκετες μπαταριες.
Υστερα απο 2~3 μερες με ελαχιστα παραθυρα ηλιοφανειας, το soc δεν εχει πεσει κατω απο 80%.
Η θερμοκρασια τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες ειναι που με προβληματιζει αφου τοτε χανω πολυτιμα wattakia  ::  

Μαλλον με κοβω για πλαισια αλουμινιου με παρα πολυ χαμηλο προφιλ ωστε να περιορισθει κι ο αερας στο εσωτερικο.

----------


## KYROS

Σπύρο εάν σκοπεύεις να κατασκευάσεις και αλλά panels θα σου πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις μια δικιά μου σκέψη που ακόμα δεν έχω εφαρμόσει.
Και σε όποιον ενδιαφέρετε.

Παράγγειλε σε ένα τζαμάδηκο ένα διπλό τζαμί στις διαστάσεις που θες.
Πες του να σου δώσει τα κομμάτια αμοντάριστα τελείως η εν μέρει.
( 2 κομμάτια τζάμια 4-5mm και την μεταλλική ενδιάμεση κορνίζα)

καλά θα ήταν στο ένα τζάμι να ψιλό-κολλήσει την κορνίζα, και να σου ανοίξει μια τρύπα η δυο για τα καλώδια.

Αφού τοποθετήσεις τις κυψέλες και τις συνδεσμολογίσης τα πας στο κατάστημα και σου εφαρμόζει τελειωτικά και το δεύτερο τζάμι.

Ίσος σας είναι γνωστό ότι στα διπλά τζάμια έχει αφαιρεθεί ο αέρας , και είναι ότι ιδανικό για το ηλιακό panel

Δεν γνωρίζω αν θα τον ενοχλούν τα καλώδια που θα εξέχουν, που βέβαια θα τα έχεις στεγανοποιήσει με αρκετή σιλικόνη, περιμετρικά της τρύπας.

Στην περίπτωση που ενοχλούν θα πρέπει τα καλώδια να καταλήγουν σε κάποιον τύπο ρευματοδότη flat προς το τζάμι. (εδώ είναι το δύσκολο σημείο)
Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση τα καλώδια να βγουν από μια πλευρά της μεταλλικής ενδιάμεσης κορνίζας, που πιστεύω δεν θα ενοχλούν το μηχάνημα της από-συμπίεσης.

Τέλος στο τζάμι της πλάτης κολλάς με σιλικόνη τις βάσεις που χρειάζεσαι για στήριξη (εδώ αυτοσχεδιάζεις )

----------


## igna

δεν αφαιρούν τον αέρα απλά τα σιδεράκια έχουν το υλικό που τραβάει την υγρασία, και αφού δεν υπάρχει υγρασία δεν υπάρχει και μεταφορά θερμότητας.
Και για την ιστορία σταματήσαν να αφαιρούν τον αέρα, για το λόγο ότι όταν έσπαγε το τζάμι υπήρχε κίνδυνος τραυματισμού.

----------


## KYROS

Όπως και να έχει το θέμα, εφόσον φροντίζουν να μην έχει εσωτερικά υγρασία,
είναι ιδανική συσκευασία για panel

----------


## KYROS

Νεότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα διπλά τζάμια είναι 
Μια μέθοδο (μάλλον καταργημένη) πρεσάρισμα και στεγανοποίηση με άζωτο.
Η διαδεδομένη μέθοδο είναι ότι το περιμετρικό στεφάνη και αποστάτης είναι
γεμάτο με κόκκους αμφύγρανσης, και βέβαια στεγανοποιημένο.

Υπάρχει περιθώριο ώστε να τοποθετηθούν δυο ρευματοδότες στο μεταλλικό στεφάνη.

Αυτά σαν ιδέα, για όσους σκέφτονται κατασκευή ηλιακού panel 

Και ένα ενδιαφέρον link
http://www.green-wifi.org/solutions.html

----------


## Valis

Όχι ρε παιδιά ούτε άζωτα ούτε ξένα ούτε κενά ούτε τίποτα.
Όταν γίνεται η εφαρμογή του προφίλ τα ζεσταίνουν και τα κλείνουν
με EPDM υλικά όσο είναι ζεστά.

----------


## KYROS

Τότε δεν ήξερε τι μου έλεγε ο τζαμάς. :: 
Περισσότερες θετικές πληροφορίες προσεχώς, όταν εφαρμόσω τις θεωρίες.

----------


## Valis

> Τότε δεν ήξερε τι μου έλεγε ο τζαμάς.
> Περισσότερες θετικές πληροφορίες προσεχώς, όταν εφαρμόσω τις θεωρίες.


ήξερε ήξερε  ::  αλλά πως να το κάνουμε, το άζωτο είναι πιασάρικο  ::  βλέπε αυτοκίνητα !!!

----------


## MAuVE

> Μια διπλωματική εργασία από το ΕΜΠ
> Του Γ. Παπανικολάου


Ενδιαφέρουσα η εργασία του Γ. Παπανικολάου.

Η όποια πρακτική αξία της βέβαια, δεν είναι αυτή που εκ του τίτλου προκύπτει.

Τούτο, διότι η τροχιά του ήλιου για συγκεκριμένο χρόνο και τόπο είναι γνωστή και μπορεί να προγραμματισθεί στον μικρο-ελεγκτή.

Η ακριβέστατες ενδείξεις των δύο αυτών παραμέτρων, μέσω ενός πάμφθηνου δέκτη GPS, καθιστά άνευ πρακτικής σημασίας κάθε προσπάθεια για εύρεση εναλλακτικής λύσης.

Θα μπορούσε δηλαδή πανεύκολα να διασυνδέσει ένα δέκτη GPS στον μικρο-ελεγκτή και ανάλογα με την ημέρα-ώρα να περιστρέφει τους δύο κινητήρες.

Για να το κάνει όμως αυτό θα έπρεπε πρώτα να έχει βαθμονομήσει τους κινητήρες τόσο όσο προς την θέση του μηδενός (Νότος και ορίζοντας) όσο και τους συντελεστές κλίσης. 

Δηλαδή, όταν το σύστημα νομίζει ότι έχει κλίνει κατά τους δύο άξονες κατά χ και ψ μοίρες, τα Δχ και Δψ που αναμφισβήτητα υπάρχουν να είναι μικρότερα από μία ανεκτή ποσότητα.

Και η μεν βαθμονόμηση του μηδενός γίνεται με πυξίδα και αλφάδι, οι δε συντελεστές κλίσεις για βηματικούς κινητήρες (step-motors) είναι πανεύκολη δουλεία (αν και λίγο ακριβή σαν λύση). 

Σε τι λοιπόν θα μπορούσε να φανεί πρακτικά χρήσιμη η συγκεκριμένη εργασία ;

Κατά την γνώμη μου, σαν εργαλείο αυτόματου ελέγχου της βαθμονόμησης του συστήματος.

Ένας έλεγχος που θα γίνεται σε αραιά χρονικά διαστήματα και σε πρώτο στάδιο θα προσπαθεί να διορθώσει μικρο-σφάλματα ( ξέσυρε ο αέρας την κατασκευή, ή αν δεν χρησιμοποιούνται βηματικοί κινητήρες λόγω κόστους, μεταβλήθηκε λόγω φθοράς κάποιος συντελεστής κλίσης) ενώ σε αδυναμία διόρθωσης (κόλλησε ένας κινητήρας) να στέλνει ειδοποίηση βλάβης. 

Την μεγαλύτερη ακρίβεια έχει βέβαια η μέθοδος κατά τις οριακές αποκλίσεις ή οποίες για μεν το αζιμούθιο λαμβάνουν χώρα κατά την ανατολή και δύση του ηλίου το καλοκαίρι για δε την ανύψωση κατά τις μεσημβρινές ώρες.

Δύο πράγματα που εδώ χρίζουν προσοχής :

α) Απόρριψη εσφαλμένων συμπερασμάτων λόγω μερικής ή ολικής σκίασης του πάνελ πχ. χιόνι και 
β) το ίδιο λόγω μερικής νέφωσης

Για τον λόγο αυτό η επέμβαση στην βαθμονόμηση των κινητήρων θα πρέπει να γίνεται μόνο ύστερα από επιβεβαίωση της εύρεσης μεγίστου μέσω επαναλήψιμων και αναμενόμενων αποτελεσμάτων.

----------


## filip5

Όσον αφορά το την οδήγηση του μοτέρ του συστήματος tracking νομιζω οτι υπαρχει μια πιο απλή λύση:

Δύο μικρά Panel (ίσως 5w/12V) η πλάτη του ενός να ακουμπάει στην πλάτη του άλλου και στερεωμένα κάθετα στο κύριο panel. Τα δύο Panel συνδέονται εν σειρά αλλά με ανάποδη πολικότητα δηλ. το - του ενός με το - του άλλου και τα δύο + στα άκρα του μοτέρ. 

Όταν ο ήλιος είναι πιο δεξιά από την κάθετη στο κύριο πάνελ, θα κοιτάει μόνο το δεξιό μικρό πανελ με αποτέλεσμα να παράγεται τάση στα άκρα του μοτέρ που περιστρέφουν το πανελ δεξιά.
Η περιστροφή θα σταματήσει όταν τα δύο μικρά panel είναι κάθετα στο ήλιο και και αποδίδουν το ίδιο οπότε η τάση στο μοτέρ μηδενίζεται. Το ανάποδο γίνεται όταν ο ήλιος είναι αριστερά. Με άλλα λόγια το σύστημα αυτορυθμίζεται αναλόγως την θέση του ήλιου. 

Νομίζω ότι αυτή είναι η πιό οικονομική και απλή λύση

----------


## KYROS

Ναι ο συνδυασμός ενός GPS είναι μια μεθοδολογία , που άλλωστε χρησιμοποιείτε σε μεγάλες 
ηλιακές εγκαταστάσεις.
Αλλά όλες οι μέθοδοι εξαρτώνται από το μέγεθος του ηλιακού σταθμού για τον οποίο μιλάμε.
Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση μιλάμε για 80-100 w αδιάλειπτο σύστημα, το οποίο πρέπει να έχει 
φθηνό κοστολόγιο, και να μην μας κρεμάσει.

filip5 θεωρητικά σωστή η σκέψη σου , αλλά έχεις υπόψη σου πόσο κοστίζουν 2 πινελάκια 5w ????
 ::

----------


## lakis

Ωχ! Παναγιά μου.!!!
Με τι φόρα που έχουν πάρει μερικοί θα μείνω άνεργος. 
-Ρε παιδιά λυπηθείτε με, σε 5-6 χρόνια παίρνω σύνταξη, μην την κλέισετε την ΔΕΗ.

----------


## bedazzled

> Ωχ! Παναγιά μου.!!!
> Με τι φόρα που έχουν πάρει μερικοί θα μείνω άνεργος. 
> -Ρε παιδιά λυπηθείτε με, σε 5-6 χρόνια παίρνω σύνταξη, μην την κλέισετε την ΔΕΗ.


viewtopic.php?p=533160#p533160
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=533160#p533160

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## filip5

> Ναι ο συνδυασμός ενός GPS είναι μια μεθοδολογία , που άλλωστε χρησιμοποιείτε σε μεγάλες
> ηλιακές εγκαταστάσεις.
> Αλλά όλες οι μέθοδοι εξαρτώνται από το μέγεθος του ηλιακού σταθμού για τον οποίο μιλάμε.
> Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση μιλάμε για 80-100 w αδιάλειπτο σύστημα, το οποίο πρέπει να έχει
> φθηνό κοστολόγιο, και να μην μας κρεμάσει.
> 
> filip5 θεωρητικά σωστή η σκέψη σου , αλλά έχεις υπόψη σου πόσο κοστίζουν 2 πινελάκια 5w ????


To κόστος είναι περίπου 120Ε αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιεί ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα ούτε καταναλώνει ενέργεια από το ίδιο το panel

Εναλακτικά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί το κύκλωμα ελέγχου ενός σερβοκινητήρα μόνο που στη θέση του περιστρεφόμενου ποτενσιομέτρου που ελέγχει τη θέση του σερβοκινητήρα να χρησιμοποιηθούν δύο φωτοαντιστάσεις που θα βρίσκονται τοποθετημένες πλάτη με πλάτη με ένα παραπέτασμα ανάμεσά τους 

Ψάχνοντας στο Internet βρήκα κάποια κυκλώματα tracking που χρησιμοποιούν πράσινα LED τα οποία όταν εκτεθούν στον ήλιο λειτουργούν σαν μικρά φωτοβολταϊκά εδώ:

http://www.redrok.com/electron.htm#led3

To κύκλωμα είναι απλό και φτηνό και έχει μικρή κατανάλωση  ::

----------


## yorgos

Το σύστημα με τα λεντ κι άλλα παρόμοια κόλπα είναι πρωτόγονο με σοβαρά μειονεκτήματα. Όλοι πλέων δουλεύουν με ημερολογιακά προδιαγεγραμμένες τροχιές, ελεγχόμενες από εγκέφαλο.

----------


## ljohnny

Γειά σας και από μένα, ενδιαφέρον όλο το project...

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση σε προηγούμενα posts. 

Οταν λέμε ότι μια συσκευή καταναλώνει 60W Χ 24 ώρες σημαίνει ότι χρειάζεται 1440Wh και όχι Watt.

Ετσί όταν ένα Φ/Β στοιχείο των 100W, με μέσο όρο 5 ώρες (ετησίως) ηλιοφάνεια, παράγει 500Wh, άρα για την κάλυψη της παραπάνω συσκευής χρειάζονται 3 Φ/Β στοιχεία. Βάλε τώρα απώλειες, συννεφιές κλπ, βάζεις άλλο ένα ή δυο ή τέλως πάντων όσα θες. Αλλά πάντα με αυτό τον τρόπο υπολογισμού.

Για την αποθήκευση τώρα σε μπαταρίες, ομοίως. Αν θέλεις το σύστημα να έχει ισχύη για 2 μέρες θέλεις περίπου 3000Wh δηλ. 12V/250Ah μπαταρίες +20% - 30% παραπάνω για σιγουριά.

Αυτά από μένα, που μπορεί να λέω και βλακείες  ::

----------


## ice

Τα πρώτα φωτοβολταικά στις στέγες

Πέμπτη, 3 Σεπτεμβρίου 2009, 15:39

Εννέα αιτήσεις εγκατάστασης σε κατοικίες και πολύ μικρές επιχειρήσεις μικρών φωτοβολταϊκών, συνολικής ισχύος 77,56 kWp έχουν εγκριθεί μέχρι σήμερα στο πλαίσιο του Ειδικού Προγράμματος Ανάπτυξης Φωτοβολταϊκών Συστημάτων σε κτιριακές εγκαταστάσεις και στέγες κτιρίων.

Αυτό ανακοίνωσε χθες το Yπουργείο Ανάπτυξης, που ανέθεσε στο Κέντρο Ανανεώσιμων Πηγών και Εξοικονόμησης Ενέργειας (ΚΑΠΕ) την εκπόνηση αναλυτικών οδηγιών εγκατάστασης. Το εγχειρίδιο με τίτλο «Οδηγίες για την εγκατάσταση φωτοβολταϊκών συστημάτων σε κτιριακές εγκαταστάσεις» ολοκληρώθηκε μετά από συνεργασία του υπουργείου και του ΚΑΠΕ με τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς βάσει των υφιστάμενων τεχνικών και επιστημονικών κανόνων και βρίσκεται ήδη αναρτημένο στην ιστοσελίδα του ΚΑΠΕ www.cres.gr.

Oπως είναι γνωστό, το πρόγραμμα αφορά την εγκατάσταση συστημάτων μέχρι 10 kWp σε κατοικίες και πολύ μικρές επιχειρήσεις, στο ηπειρωτικό σύστημα και στα διασυνδεδεμένα νησιά και εφαρμόζεται από την 1η Ιουλίου 2009.

----------

